# Airman Comet



## Freqman1 (May 18, 2014)

I haven't really done much with my Comet because I wasn't even sure the dual Silver Ray set up was ever produced. Further research indicates that it was indeed produced and Geosbikes reproduced the headlight brackets which I picked up at MLC. Nate hooked me up with a set of Silver Rays and I'm in business! This project should go fairly smoothly from here on out. I think I'm going to try and knock all of my Five Bars out at about the same time. V/r Shawn


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Shawn, sorry it's been a while since I've been in contact.  I see you got the headlights mounted...Looks good!  You have made more progress than I have.  Still haven't done anything with our Comet yet.  Do you have any ideas on the light switch configuration? I haven't come up with anything.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Sent you a PM Marty. V/r Shawn


----------

